
Facebook, stop charging me - ibrahimcesar
http://facebookisstealingfromme.tumblr.com/
======
niggler
Call your CC, fraud and chargebacks are standard. Especially if you can prove
you didn't use or authorize the service in 2013.

~~~
coopdog
I can imagine them banning his account as a 'standard response' to
chargebacks. It might not be the end of the world for a personal account but
potentially quite annoying for a business with an existing FB presence.

------
onemorepassword
Facebook is "about" people as much as Soylent Green is...

But nevertheless, culturally I would expect Facebook to understand human
communication and the need for customer service better than Google.

~~~
loceng
Why would you expect it? Because there's 800+ million people using it? As I
keep saying, they don't actually understand social. They're looking at $
numbers, and that's all.

------
ruswick
Obviously, this is an error that needs to be rectified. However, the way that
the article regards Facebook's actions is an abject misrepresentation. He
states that Facebook is "stealing" from him, when, in fact, no conscious theft
took place. In all likelihood, this was simply a bug.

Moreover, he asserts that, given Facebook's actions (or lack thereof)
regarding his account, Facebook is "about people's money." First, this
assertion is itself pretty nebulous. Moreover, it implies that Facebook is
willingly shirking their users and advertising customers for the sake of
profit, evidence of which has yet to be seen. From everything that has been
presented, it can be reasonably assumed that they simply made a mistake with
these charges, and that no malicious intent was involved.

It's unfortunate that Facebook made an error that cost someone money, but this
article is clearly perverting the story and making undefended, specious
assertions to provoke outrage or drive pageviews.

~~~
uptown
I never quite understand people that get upset when somebody writes a post
like this. In the post he says he's tried to rectify the problem by contacting
Facebook directly - and he's been ignored. So why not publish something
publicly as another means of exposing the problem in a way that might get the
resolution he hopes for?

From what I can tell - he didn't submit this story here. He didn't title his
blog post with the same title used on HackerNews. He just related his personal
experience with their latest marketing campaign about Facebook putting people
first.

[edit]: The original title used on HN was: "Facebook is all about people. All
about people's money." This has since been changed.

~~~
niggler
"From what I can tell - he didn't submit this story here"

The user that submitted the article is "ibrahimcesar" and the contact address
in the post is "email@ibrahimcesar.com", so there's a nonzero chance the
author submitted the story here.

~~~
uptown
Yup - you're right. I must have misread things initially.

------
taude
Just have your credit card retract the charges?

~~~
akcreek
Or start with PayPal and dispute the transaction. In the resolution center
open a dispute and select, " I want to report a transaction that I didn't
authorize". Paypal will contact FB and then decide the outcome. If they
continue to not respond it will automatically go to you.

*Edited to correct grammer.

------
unclebucknasty
Another related problem is that FB won't let you remove all credit cards from
your FB account once you've added one and/or run ads--at least not through the
site. I have yet to try contacting them.

I can see this logic if you have recently run ads that must settle, but even
after months or years of inactivity, a card must stay on your account.

~~~
nano111
They gave me $4.00 toward the purchase of a gift in the hope I would give them
my CC#

------
yuvadam
Of course Facebook is about money, it's a corporation, and making a profit is
the only reason corporations exist.

~~~
Mvandenbergh
One hates to be a pedant, but that's not strictly true. 501(c)(3) charities
are also incorporated as are a whole range of government sponsored
enterprises, local governments, and other organisations that are not about
making profits.

~~~
acjohnson55
Does "one" hate to be a pedant, or you specifically?

~~~
Mvandenbergh
More or less everyone, I imagine.

------
tzakrajs
Facebook is a publicly traded company. Of course they are all about the money
- welcome to America.

------
helloamar
Fake profiles = fake clicks, 3yrs back we were using Facebook ads for 5 months
and we gained nothing out of it.

